# Northern Brown Snake.....



## jason308 (Mar 11, 2008)

(_Storeria dekayi dekayi_).....Talked to a professor today and he straightened me out...I originally said rough earth snake-but the interlabial scales are NOT fused....Thats what I get for jumping to an ID without counting scales.....  Its obvious I don't do much with herps......Found him not too far from where we found the slimy yesterday evening....

D200, Nikkor 60mm, ISO 100, f/13, 1/60 s, cable remote, bean bag, feral position, on camera speedlight at 0 EV, RAW


----------



## jason308 (Mar 11, 2008)

Another view.....Same EXIF as above.....


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool shot Jason.  That 60 seems like a real sharp lens.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool snake photo jason. Love the color of him.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good snake pic!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 12, 2008)

great dof !!! man i need to find some snakes !!!!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 12, 2008)

Got some good ones of him.  Great shots.  Now has got to be a good time to get em cause they probably aren't moving real fast.

Hoss


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 12, 2008)

good snake shot fer sure .....kewell!!


----------



## stev (Mar 12, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> great dof !!! man i need to find some snakes !!!!


Come down to our club ill show you all the snakes & gators you want.


----------



## JasonF (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice one!  Whats the feral position?  Pardon my vast amount of knowledge..


----------



## Hoss (Mar 12, 2008)

JasonF, that would be horizontal on the ground.

Hoss


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 12, 2008)

nicely done jason


----------



## shaggybill (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice photography! 

Do you have any more that shows the back of the head from above? How sure was your professor that it was _dekayi_ and not _occipitomaculata_(redbelly snake - which don't always have red bellies)? It looks to me like it could be a redbelly. Here are a couple of occipitomaculata from around here (light and dark phases). 

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-11/507948/46852562-IMG_8412.jpg' width=650 height=439  >

One good way to distinguish between brown snakes and the redbelly is to look at the pigment on the 3rd and 4th supralabials (scales directly above the lips). Brown snakes will have dark pigment, where the Redbelly won't. Your snake could go either way. 

Not to split hairs or anything. 

Edit: take a look at this site and check out the second picture down.

http://http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/snakes/stoocc.htm


----------



## rip18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Neat shots.  Them little critters ain't always easy!  You got some good ones to shaggybill!

You've been finding the herps good this week!

I thought I was too... I had to move 6 piles of tin and about 100 rocks - I KNEW I was going to find at least one snake, several lizards, a couple of salamanders, a regular toad or two, and a handful of narrowmouthed toads.  I found TWO (count them TWO) skinks and that was it!  I had my camera out & everything!  I guess that is why I found nothing...


----------

